

Sports-betting hedge fund - lamnk
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_29/b4187069936116.htm

======
matthijs
How will the betting companies react to this? Could they possibly block the
hedge fund?

Some time ago I read an article about someone giving betting tips (having it
right more often than not), where betting sites subscribed to his service and
as soon as he gave an update modified the odds.

